# Install apache



## Derin (Jul 13, 2013)

Hi, I have a problem with the installation _of_ _A_pache 2.2,

```
===>   apache22-2.2.25 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/perl5.14.4 - found
===>   apache22-2.2.25 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/autoconf-2.69 - not found
===>    Verifying install for /usr/local/bin/autoconf-2.69 in /usr/ports/devel/autoconf
===>   autoconf-2.69 depends on executable: gm4 - found
===>   autoconf-2.69 depends on executable: help2man - not found
===>    Verifying install for help2man in /usr/ports/misc/help2man
===>   help2man-1.43.3 depends on package: p5-Locale-gettext>=0 - not found
===>    Verifying install for p5-Locale-gettext>=0 in /usr/ports/devel/p5-Locale-gettext
===>   p5-Locale-gettext-1.05_3 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/perl5.14.4 - found
===>   p5-Locale-gettext-1.05_3 depends on shared library: intl - not found
===>    Verifying install for intl in /usr/ports/devel/gettext
===>  Building for gettext-0.18.1.1_1
Making all in gnulib-local
Making all in gettext-runtime
make  all-recursive
Making all in doc
Making all in intl
Making all in intl-java
Making all in intl-csharp
Making all in gnulib-lib
make  all-recursive
Making all in libasprintf
make  all-am
Making all in src
Making all in po
Making all in man
Making all in m4
Making all in tests
Making all in gettext-tools
make  all-recursive
Making all in doc
Making all in intl
Making all in gnulib-lib
make  all-am
/bin/sh /usr/local/bin/libtool  --tag=CC    --mode=compile cc -std=gnu99 -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DEXEEXT=\"\" -DEXEEXT=                              \"\"  -DEXEEXT=\"\"  -I. -I..  -I../intl -I../intl  -I.. -I.. -DDEPENDS_ON_LIBICONV=1  -DDEPENDS_ON_LIBINTL=1 -D                              LIBXML_STATIC -I../intl     -I./libcroco   -I/usr/local/include   -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -c -o term-styl                              ed-ostream.lo term-styled-ostream.c
libtool: compile:  cc -std=gnu99 -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DEXEEXT=\"\" -DEXEEXT=\"\" -DEXEEXT=\"\" -I. -I.. -I../intl -I                              ../intl -I.. -I.. -DDEPENDS_ON_LIBICONV=1 -DDEPENDS_ON_LIBINTL=1 -DLIBXML_STATIC -I../intl -I./libcroco -I/usr/l                              ocal/include -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -c term-styled-ostream.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/term-styled-ostream.o
In file included from ./libxml/parser.h:797,
                 from ./libxml/globals.h:19,
                 from ./libxml/threads.h:36,
                 from ./libxml/xmlmemory.h:217,
                 from ./libxml/tree.h:1205,
                 from ./libcroco/cr-sel-eng.h:34,
                 from term-styled-ostream.oo.c:26:
./libxml/encoding.h:29:19: error: iconv.h: No such file or directory
In file included from ./libxml/parser.h:797,
                 from ./libxml/globals.h:19,
                 from ./libxml/threads.h:36,
                 from ./libxml/xmlmemory.h:217,
                 from ./libxml/tree.h:1205,
                 from ./libcroco/cr-sel-eng.h:34,
                 from term-styled-ostream.oo.c:26:
./libxml/encoding.h:137: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before 'iconv_t'
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/gettext/work/gettext-0.18.1.1/gettext-tools/gnulib-lib.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/gettext/work/gettext-0.18.1.1/gettext-tools/gnulib-lib.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/gettext/work/gettext-0.18.1.1/gettext-tools.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/gettext/work/gettext-0.18.1.1/gettext-tools.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/gettext/work/gettext-0.18.1.1.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/gettext.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/p5-Locale-gettext.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/misc/help2man.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/misc/help2man.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/autoconf.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/apache22.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/apache22.
```
Please help me.


----------



## ShelLuser (Jul 13, 2013)

Which FreeBSD version are you using? Also; did you keep your ports collection up to date?

Also; could you share the output of running `# make showconfig` from the www/apache22 ports directory?


----------



## Derin (Jul 13, 2013)

I use FreeBSD 9.0, I have updated ports.

`make showconfig`:

```
===> The following configuration options are available for apache22-2.2.25:
     AUTH_BASIC=on: mod_auth_basic
     AUTH_DIGEST=on: mod_auth_digest
     AUTHN_ALIAS=on: mod_authn_alias
     AUTHN_ANON=on: mod_authn_anon
     AUTHN_DBD=on: mod_authn_dbd
     AUTHN_DBM=on: mod_authn_dbm
     AUTHN_DEFAULT=on: mod_authn_default
     AUTHN_FILE=on: mod_authn_file
     AUTHZ_DBM=on: mod_authz_dbm
     AUTHZ_DEFAULT=on: mod_authz_default
     AUTHZ_GROUPFILE=on: mod_authz_groupfile
     AUTHZ_HOST=on: mod_authz_host
     AUTHZ_OWNER=on: mod_authz_owner
     AUTHZ_USER=on: mod_authz_user
     AUTHNZ_LDAP=on: mod_authnz_ldap
     LDAP=on: connection pooling, result caching
     DBD=on: Manages SQL database connections
     CACHE=on: mod_cache
     DISK_CACHE=on: mod_disk_cache
     FILE_CACHE=on: mod_file_cache
     MEM_CACHE=on: mod_mem_cache
     DAV=on: mod_dav
     DAV_FS=on: mod_dav_fs
     DAV_LOCK=on: mod_dav_lock
     ACTIONS=on: mod_actions
     ALIAS=on: mod_alias
     ASIS=on: mod_asis
     AUTOINDEX=on: mod_autoindex
     CERN_META=on: mod_cern_meta
     CGI=on: mod_cgi
     CGID=on: mod_cgid
     CHARSET_LITE=on: mod_charset_lite
     DEFLATE=on: mod_deflate
     DIR=on: mod_dir
     DUMPIO=on: mod_dumpio
     ENV=on: mod_env
     EXPIRES=on: mod_expires
     HEADERS=on: mod_headers
     IMAGEMAP=on: mod_imagemap
     INCLUDE=on: mod_include
     INFO=on: mod_info
     LOG_CONFIG=on: mod_log_config
     LOGIO=on: mod_logio
     MIME=on: mod_mime
     MIME_MAGIC=on: mod_mime_magic
     NEGOTIATION=on: mod_negotiation
     REWRITE=on: mod_rewrite
     SETENVIF=on: mod_setenvif
     SPELING=on: mod_speling
     STATUS=on: mod_status
     UNIQUE_ID=on: mod_unique_id
     USERDIR=on: mod_userdir
     USERTRACK=on: mod_usertrack
     VHOST_ALIAS=on: mod_vhost_alias
     FILTER=on: mod_filter
     SUBSTITUTE=off: mod_substitute
     VERSION=on: mod_version
     SSL=on: mod_ssl
     SUEXEC=off: mod_suexec
     SUEXEC_RSRCLIMIT=off: suEXEC rlimits based on login class
     SUEXEC_USERDIR=off: suEXEC UserDir support
     REQTIMEOUT=on: mod_reqtimeout
     PROXY=off: mod_proxy
     IPV4_MAPPED=off: Allow IPv6 socket to handle IPv4
     BUCKETEER=off: mod_bucketeer
     CASE_FILTER=off: mod_case_filter
     CASE_FILTER_IN=off: mod_case_filter_in
     EXT_FILTER=off: mod_ext_filter
     LOG_FORENSIC=off: mod_log_forensic
     OPTIONAL_HOOK_EXPORT=off: mod_optional_hook_export
     OPTIONAL_HOOK_IMPORT=off: mod_optional_hook_import
     OPTIONAL_FN_IMPORT=off: mod_optional_fn_import
     OPTIONAL_FN_EXPORT=off: mod_optional_fn_export
====> mod_proxy: you have to choose at least one of them
     PROXY_AJP=off: mod_proxy_ajp
     PROXY_BALANCER=off: mod_proxy_balancer
     PROXY_CONNECT=off: mod_proxy_connect
     PROXY_FTP=off: mod_proxy_ftp
     PROXY_HTTP=off: mod_proxy_http
     PROXY_SCGI=off: mod_proxy_scgi
===> Use 'make config' to modify these settings
```


----------



## fonz (Jul 13, 2013)

FreeBSD 9.0 is EoL (End of Life) and no longer supported. You may want to consider upgrading to 9.1. Your mileage may vary..


----------



## ShelLuser (Jul 13, 2013)

Although I fully agree with @fonz, you really should consider performing an upgrade, I did do a little diving into iconv.h because it seems to be at the centre of your problem. I noticed that it's both part of the base system (/usr/include/sys/iconv.h), but _also_ provided by another port:


```
root@smtp2:/usr/local/include #pkg_info -W /usr/local/include/iconv.h
/usr/local/include/iconv.h was installed by package [B]libiconv-1.14_1[/B]
```
Which matches the flags used during the compilation stage (as seen in your snippet): -DDEPENDS_ON_LIBICONV=1.

That makes me wonder if you might have an issue with either the libiconv package itself, the way it was registered (because Apache apparently can't find it) or something else causing this.

And unfortunately it is possible that using an unsupported version may have some influence in all that.

So the best suggestion I can give, apart from 'start by upgrading to FreeBSD 9.1', would be to look into the libiconv port. Make sure it is properly installed and not causing issues.


----------



## Derin (Jul 13, 2013)

I just upgraded FreeBSD to 9.1, And it's still the same problem.

```
In file included from ./libxml/parser.h:797,
                 from ./libxml/globals.h:19,
                 from ./libxml/threads.h:36,
                 from ./libxml/xmlmemory.h:217,
                 from ./libxml/tree.h:1205,
                 from ./libcroco/cr-sel-eng.h:34,
                 from term-styled-ostream.oo.c:26:
./libxml/encoding.h:29:19: error: iconv.h: No such file or directory
In file included from ./libxml/parser.h:797,
                 from ./libxml/globals.h:19,
                 from ./libxml/threads.h:36,
                 from ./libxml/xmlmemory.h:217,
                 from ./libxml/tree.h:1205,
                 from ./libcroco/cr-sel-eng.h:34,
                 from term-styled-ostream.oo.c:26:
./libxml/encoding.h:137: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before 'iconv_                                     t'
*** [term-styled-ostream.lo] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/gettext/work/gettext-0.18.1.1/gettext-tools/gnulib-lib.
*** [all] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/gettext/work/gettext-0.18.1.1/gettext-tools/gnulib-lib.
*** [all-recursive] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/gettext/work/gettext-0.18.1.1/gettext-tools.
*** [all] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/gettext/work/gettext-0.18.1.1/gettext-tools.
*** [all-recursive] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/gettext/work/gettext-0.18.1.1.
*** [do-build] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/gettext.
*** [lib-depends] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/p5-Locale-gettext.
*** [build-depends] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/misc/help2man.
*** [install] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/misc/help2man.
*** [build-depends] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/autoconf.
*** [build-depends] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/apache22.
*** [install] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/apache22.
```


----------



## cpm@ (Jul 13, 2013)

Why don't you follow the above recommendations? Also, not long ago, someone submitted this PR.

Have you read the Problem Report Handling Guidelines article?


> closed
> 
> A problem report is closed when any changes have been integrated, documented, and tested, or when fixing the problem is abandoned.



What have you tried?


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 13, 2013)

@Derin, please show the contents of /etc/make.conf and describe any customizations you have made to the system.  Has everything been installed from ports, or have packages also been used?


----------



## Derin (Jul 13, 2013)

@cpu82, Do not reported there, and in this application as podesÅ‚aÅ‚eÅ› not see a solution. [What? -- mod]
@wblock, 
make.conf:

```
# added by use.perl 2013-07-12 22:15:52
PERL_VERSION=5.14.4
```
The ports installed only MySQL 5.6, I did upgrade to 9.1


----------



## ShelLuser (Jul 13, 2013)

Derin said:
			
		

> I just upgraded FreeBSD to 9.1, And it's still the same problem.


As mentioned earlier; the issues can be traced back to converters/libiconv so that's where to start.

What does `pkg_info -Ix libiconv` return?  Also, what happens if you run `# make build` in the converters/libiconv ports directory (/usr/ports/converters/libiconv)?


----------



## Derin (Jul 13, 2013)

Thank you all for your help, particularly @ShelLuser.

The problem has been fixed! How I did it? Upgrade FreeBSD to 9.1 and
`cd /usr/ports/converters/libiconv`
`make build`
`make install clean`


----------



## ShelLuser (Jul 13, 2013)

I'm glad to hear that you solved the Apache problem, now you can concentrate on the new problem; configuring it 

Seriously though, re-reading the thread and I may have a tip for you. You might want to install ports-mgmt/portmaster (if you haven't already) and run `# portmaster --check-depends`.

I'm not sure if that will actually show anything wrong, but I do think it's peculiar that building Apache didn't eventually resort to the installation of libiconv. So I can't help wonder if you may have a problem with the underlying ports dependencies. If so then portmaster can detect _and_ fix it.


----------



## Derin (Jul 14, 2013)

The rest of the configuration already did it. Apache now fully works with PHP 5.3.


----------

